# Jesse Jacksons girlfriend!!!!



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Holy crap

Yes Im absofuckinglutelyjealous


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

good looking girl

zero intelligence, but good looking


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

The black man's poison.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

See? I always knew that Jesse did not hate white people.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Huge set back for blonds that are *ACTUALLY* smart.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> Huge set back for blonds that are *ACTUALLY* smart.


I really doubt that she is a natural blonde.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Is it his girlfriend or just one of his "Bitches"?


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey where the white women at !!!

---------- Post added at 21:44 ---------- Previous post was at 21:42 ----------



justanotherparatrooper said:


> Holy crap
> 
> Yes Im absofuckinglutelyjealous


She is JEssi Jackson JR. GF


----------

